# Posso chiedere il divorzio se la causa di separazione non è conclusa??



## Old malandrynus (14 Maggio 2008)

*Posso chiedere il divorzio se la causa di separazione non è conclusa??*

Salve, vorrei sapere se trascorsi i 3 anni dall'udienza presidenziale, con causa di separazione in corso, avendo ormai in ballo solo interessi economici, posso già chiedere il divorzio, oppure ho l'obbligo di attendere la conclusione del processo di separazione.
Grazie mille!
Cordiali Saluti....


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

malandrynus ha detto:


> Salve, vorrei sapere se trascorsi i 3 anni dall'udienza presidenziale, con causa di separazione in corso, avendo ormai in ballo solo interessi economici, posso già chiedere il divorzio, oppure ho l'obbligo di attendere la conclusione del processo di separazione.
> Grazie mille!
> Cordiali Saluti....


Scusa ma non ho capito. La separazione è stata omologata sì o no? O sei in giudiziale?


----------



## Old malandrynus (14 Maggio 2008)

Salve, la separazione è giudiziale e sono appena trascoris i 3 anni dall'udienza presidenziale, però non si è ancora conclusa la "causa" in quanto c'è la richiesta di danni morali.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

malandrynus ha detto:


> Salve, la separazione è giudiziale e sono appena trascoris i 3 anni dall'udienza presidenziale, però non si è ancora conclusa la "causa" in quanto c'è la richiesta di danni morali.


Allora non puoi fare un cazzo


----------



## Old Cat (14 Maggio 2008)

malandrynus ha detto:


> Salve, vorrei sapere se trascorsi i 3 anni dall'udienza presidenziale, con causa di separazione in corso, avendo ormai in ballo solo interessi economici, posso già chiedere il divorzio, oppure ho l'obbligo di attendere la conclusione del processo di separazione.
> Grazie mille!
> Cordiali Saluti....


 
si, puoi chiedere il divorzio parziale valido ai soli fini di condizione giuridica di persona libera perchè divorziata.

la causa di separazione continuerà per motivi di ordine economico, di risarcimento danni, di addebito.


i tre anni per poter chiedere il divorzio parziale si calcolano dalla data della udienza presidenziale di prima comparizione.


----------



## Old malandrynus (14 Maggio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> si, puoi chiedere il divorzio parziale valido ai soli fini di condizione giuridica di persona libera perchè divorziata.
> 
> la causa di separazione continuerà per motivi di ordine economico, di risarcimento danni, di addebito.
> 
> ...


 
Scusami e grazie per la piacevole risposta.
Mi chiedevo: Una volta trascorsi i tre anni e chiesto il divorzio, quando tempo occorre per ottenere la possibilità di risposarsi???
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Maggio 2008)

perchè, non ti è bastata una volta ?!?!




malandrynus ha detto:


> Scusami e grazie per la piacevole risposta.
> Mi chiedevo: Una volta trascorsi i tre anni e chiesto il divorzio, quando tempo occorre per ottenere la possibilità di risposarsi???
> Grazie ancora.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Maggio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> perchè, non ti è bastata una volta ?!?!


 
sei un serpente


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei un serpente


 
pero' l'ho pensato anch'io.

Una separazione giudiziale con strascichi di danni (morali?! Ci sono quindi fattispecie di reato) fa pensare ad una gestione piusttosto tormentata del primo menage.

Prima di correre verso il secondo disastro "potenziale" bisognerebbe forse chiedersi dove si è sbagliato, e perché.

Bacio!


----------



## MK (15 Maggio 2008)

malandrynus ha detto:


> Scusami e grazie per la piacevole risposta.
> Mi chiedevo: Una volta trascorsi i tre anni e chiesto il divorzio, quando tempo occorre per ottenere la possibilità di risposarsi???
> Grazie ancora.


 
Spero non ci siano figli di mezzo... Ma tu chi sei? L'altra lei?


----------



## Old Cat (15 Maggio 2008)

malandrynus ha detto:


> Scusami e grazie per la piacevole risposta.
> Mi chiedevo: Una volta trascorsi i tre anni e chiesto il divorzio, quando tempo occorre per ottenere la possibilità di risposarsi???
> Grazie ancora.


 

occorre fissare l'udienza per il divorzio parziale in tribunale, i tempi tecnici per l'udienza, se il tutto procede linearmente basta solo aspettare l'ulteriore tempo tecnico di trascrizione in cancelleria e nei pubblici registri anagrafici dello stato di divorziato dopodichè ci si può risposare.

per quando rigguarda le donne si devono attendere mi sembra i fatidici 300 giorni per la questione  di escludere una gravidanza che rientrerebbe in costanza di martrimonio.


se ti va bene qualche mese, due o tre in tutto, dipende come ho detto dalla tempistica per fissare l'udienza e trascrizione poi.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2008)

.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .


gattino ... hai l'aria stanca ...


----------

